# disney designer villains ( another fiasco?)



## Lorilais_mommie

What do you think? 

Dolls being released :

Cruella de vile
Maleficent
Evil queen 
Queen of hearts
Ursula 
Mother gothel 

Price : 79.99 USD each 

There will be 13,000 of each doll


----------



## pixiewings71

I love them!!!!!


----------



## GraceMonica

im bought 3 of the princesses. im not going near the villains. although they are simply adorable, im not going to drop a couple hundred on the dolls! Maybe ill buy the journals of the villains, but that's it. I can justify that! I have a couple vacations to save up for an no room for those dolls.

Plus, last time I stressed out over the dolls. yes, I was there to get the last five released (not for me, but for two of my sisters) and that was a headache all in itself.

im going to put the money I would have spent towards these dolls into my wdw vacation!

I wonder if Disney is ready this time!


_Posted  from DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## MidnightCat

For some reason, I don't think it's going to be as chaotic as last time.


----------



## GraceMonica

OH and the nail polish. I LOVE me some nail polish!!


----------



## QVCshopper

I missed out on all of the princesses. If I get a villain, it would be Mother Gothel because I love Tangled. If they ever make a Prince line, I'm so buying Flynn!

Interesting that the are making more of each doll and raised the price. I tried and tried for Rapunzel and kick myself for not getting Cindy when I saw her in the Disney Store. Oh well.


----------



## Girimama33

Very cool...I want the nail polish set at the very least.


----------



## Starclassic

I'm hoping to get the Evil Queen to go with my Snow White.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I saw them on Facebook and my purse started twitching. 

I have 6 of the Princesses and feel a little disappointed to not have all 10. Not sure I can go through it all over again - having said that I probably will, I have no will power 

I'f I'm going to stick to one or two, I'll aim for Ursula and the Evil Queen


----------



## BigGreen73

Read this on FB last night and figured I's find a thread about the Villains on here this morning. HA!. I read some of the comments on FB about this and how Disney is releasing them in stores and everyone is complaining already. I think at the stores in may be a nightmare with the randomness aspect, but it might not be as bad as the Princesses. Here's why:

1. Villains. As someone stated already, not as widespread popular as princesses. True Disney fans & collectors will want them, but there won't be as high a demand. I don't see many little girls hounding their parenst for a Cruella doll.

2. They're $80.00. This will limit the ebayers etc from trying to buy up as many as possible. They upsell would have to be quite a bit to make a profit and the demand is not guaranteed.

3. Also as part of #2, the Villain dolls are not as limited as the Princesses. 13,000 of EACH Villain vs 4,000 - 8,000 of each princess. I am thinking that supply may meet or exceed demand.

4. Randomness at stores. Doesn'y matter if you are there at open or 5 mins before they hand out the tickets. Everyone has a fair shot. Some may forgo going to the stores all together because of this.

5. 1 per guest.

6. Finally, so many are so disappointed over the Princess fiasco, many just won't bother.

But it would be cool getting them all, if my DW and I had to choose one, it would be Maleficiant.


----------



## ldymcbth

I definitely want some of the "stuff" - the tote and the polishes. I am considering Mother Gothel. I am really bummed that Ursula got the supermodel figure treatment, though - I would love to have seen a plus-size designer Ursula - that would have been my pick for sure.


----------



## SpectroMan71

These won't be nearly the nightmare that the Princesses were.  13,000 is a huge edition size - they'll sell out immediately in stores, but not online.  Then a few will buy on ebay because they're unaware they can buy online at retail price.  Once those are all flushed out, we'll be seeing ebay sellers begging to get $80 apiece.

I'm actually quite pleased about this upcoming release


----------



## carebee21

I don't think it's going to be a fiasco either. In fact, I think it's going to be quite the opposite, so I'm going to sit back and see if I can pick them up for cheaper than costs down the road 

I think the size of the edition and price increase will make these pretty common. The size means these aren't really rare, nor will they be collectible with so many being made. However, the price makes them too expensive to be toys that girls can play with. In fact, I wouldn't be suprised to see them flop based on these two reasons.

But ebayers are going to try to pull a fast one and will either pre-order the sets or pick up the individual dolls. Since they're collectibles, they should be non-returnable. Meaning the ebayers are stuck with them. I hope to pick up the few I want at less than cost if some ebayers start to blow them out, or they go cheap in auction.  If I'm wrong and I don't get the ones I want, no biggie, as again, I really don't think they'll be that collectible due to the large edition size....


----------



## mickey4ever

I think it's great. I work at the Disneystore so we were able to purchase them and I got all of them (2 each) and kept one set for my granddaughter and the other set sold on ebay.   The set on ebay, was lucky enough to get enough money to afford a disneyworld trip this summer and staying at the grand floridian for a week with my family.  I'm planning on doing the same thing this year and hopefully it will pay for my next summer trip.  Awesome.


----------



## MidnightCat

I'm not even touching these dolls, I really can't afford to spend more money on designer dolls. If anything, maybe I'll buy the purse if it doesn't sell out too quickly.


----------



## lightmoonstone

I was able to get four of the princesses-Ariel, Cinderella, Snow White and Rapunzel, but that was because I stayed up to catch them online (except for Rapunzel, who was a gift from my bf). I am a little miffed by the randomness over who will get one in store and who will not. I'd hate to wait in store and not get one.

With that being said, while I think they are lovely, I am going to pass as I am not a huge fan of these ladies-though Mother Gothel does look splendid.

Good luck to everyone who hopes to get one!


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

I was able to get all of the princess dolls either online or at the store so I'm definltely going for these as well.


----------



## PatMcDuck

mickey4ever said:


> I think it's great. I work at the Disneystore so we were able to purchase them and I got all of them (2 each) and kept one set for my granddaughter and the other set sold on ebay.   The set on ebay, was lucky enough to get enough money to afford a disneyworld trip this summer and staying at the grand floridian for a week with my family.  I'm planning on doing the same thing this year and hopefully it will pay for my next summer trip.  Awesome.




TDS cast are not "allowed" to buy items and resell them on Ebay.  Wish I knew what store you worked at..... And to brag about it on a public message board? 

So, what store DO you work at, I am twitching to make a phone call.  I am a TDS CM too, and you embarrassed me with your post and your actions.  It is not part of our job to rip off guests on Ebay.


----------



## joxer1014

WTG Pat! Was not sure how to berate a supposedly fellow "CM". Got me really upset - glad she does not work at my store!

Anyhoo...I think the villian collection looks pretty cool hopefully the "better" way to sell the dolls won't bite us on the butt each Monday!


----------



## pixiewings71

Wish I knew how to report that poster to the store she works at....lame!  

I'm so ready to get that journal and the nail polish......LOL


----------



## princess_ariel_85

princess_ariel_85 said:


> I saw them on Facebook and my purse started twitching.
> 
> I have 6 of the Princesses and feel a little disappointed to not have all 10. Not sure I can go through it all over again - *having said that I probably will, I have no will power*
> 
> I'f I'm going to stick to one or two, I'll aim for Ursula and the Evil Queen



Ha ha! I caved and pre-ordered all 6.  Couldn't help myself 

Anyone else pre-ordered?


----------



## DizneyDogs

ordered all 6 as well so I don't have to get up each week and order them individually - also I am hoping since they are a set they will all be numbered the same like they did for the sets of designer princess dolls sold at D23


----------



## jejuneraccoon

princess_ariel_85 said:


> Ha ha! I caved and pre-ordered all 6.  Couldn't help myself
> 
> Anyone else pre-ordered?



I pre-ordered the set and bought all the mugs. I have been selling so many of my possessions on eBay and saving, but I still feel guilty about the purchase. I hope that our orders go through and that we won't get e-mails saying that we aren't going to get our dolls after all, like what happened with some customers during the princess fiasco.


----------



## Maleficent53

PatMcDuck said:


> TDS cast are not "allowed" to buy items and resell them on Ebay.  Wish I knew what store you worked at..... And to brag about it on a public message board?
> 
> So, what store DO you work at, I am twitching to make a phone call.  I am a TDS CM too, and you embarrassed me with your post and your actions.  It is not part of our job to rip off guests on Ebay.





joxer1014 said:


> WTG Pat! Was not sure how to berate a supposedly fellow "CM". Got me really upset - glad she does not work at my store!
> 
> Anyhoo...I think the villian collection looks pretty cool hopefully the "better" way to sell the dolls won't bite us on the butt each Monday!



As a former TDS castmember it also makes me crazy to see a post like this.  However, if the item was purchased WITHOUT THE CASTMEMBER DISCOUNT then the poster is no different than any other person who scoops up items and sells them for profit......


----------



## BigGreen73

For those that pre-ordered, I hope your order went through. I guess there were only 250 sets to pre-order and they were sold out in 10-20mins.

I have been reading that many pre-ordered and got the confirmation, but the orders never went through and they are out of luck. To me, doesn't make sense to pre-order so few sets w/ a run of 13000 of each doll.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

jejuneraccoon said:


> I pre-ordered the set and bought all the mugs. I have been selling so many of my possessions on eBay and saving, but I still feel guilty about the purchase. I hope that our orders go through and that we won't get e-mails saying that we aren't going to get our dolls after all, like what happened with some customers during the princess fiasco.



I hope my order goes through... I'd be gutted if it didn't.

I ordered mine in the UK and it says theres a LE of 350 sets over here.


----------



## MrRomance

I collect all the Limited Edition dolls for my Disney obsessed daughters (ok, all of us are Disney obsessed but what's the point in having kids if you can't use them as a cover for your Disney addiction!! ).

The Designer princesses was something of a fiasco and to be honest, I don't see the villains series being any different which is why I bought our sets in the pre-sale.  The edition size is bigger, but unlike some who think that there will be less demand for villains, I actually think the demand will be higher.  From what I've been reading in the collector forums and fan pages, a lot of people have been dying for a villains set of collectors stuff for years.

I think most of the people who collected the Princess series will probably want this set too but you'll also have the villain collectors to add to the mix.

The US had 750 (rumour has it!) sets to sell in the pre-order.  The UK had 350 (published on the site) and the assumption is that Germany and France will probably have the same number of sets as the UK.  That means that 1800 of the dolls are gone in pre-order sets alone.  

A set sold on eBay last night for $1200, so the demand certainly seems to be there.  I'm just glad I don't have to deal with the lottery/raffle fiasco in the stores because according to the Disney Press Release each store (and there are around 200 stores worldwide that will get dolls) is only guaranteed 6 dolls.
I hope it doesn't turn into a fiasco for those who are trying to get them, but I fear that it might which is why I took no chances!


----------



## BigGreen73

Well, so much for patience and common sense. Checked e-bay are there are a bunch of completed autions now. People have been paying $140-$160 +/- per doll and $1,000.00 per set. And people wonder why the e-bay sellers ect try to buy up the LE items, people pay the inflated prices.


----------



## DizneyDogs

actually none have sold for $1,200 it just looks that way when you look at completed auctions but if you click the item to see the details you will see that a best offer was accepted instead - still going high at the $900 - $1,000 marks


----------



## daisy 'n donald

does anyone know if the nail polish set is actually available in the actual stores?


thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

daisy 'n donald said:


> does anyone know if the nail polish set is actually available in the actual stores?
> 
> 
> thanks!



I'm planning a trip to the Disney Store today so if I see them I will let you know.  I know it says available in certain stores so I'm not sure.  I am planning on getting them though!


----------



## MrRomance

pixiewings71 said:


> I'm planning a trip to the Disney Store today so if I see them I will let you know.  I know it says available in certain stores so I'm not sure.  I am planning on getting them though!



They're not out until September and they're being released 1 per week so you won't see them in the stores.  There are 142 stores in the US that will get the dolls.


----------



## pixiewings71

MrRomance said:


> They're not out until September and they're being released 1 per week so you won't see them in the stores.  There are 142 stores in the US that will get the dolls.



If you read what I'd quoted you'd see I wasn't referring to the dolls but rather to the nail polish and yes, that is supposed to be in select stores along with the lip gloss.  I could swear the blog I read said those items were out but I may have been mistaken, either way I'll be checking at our Disney Store.  I didn't make it last night so I'm planning on going tonight.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Maleficent53 said:


> As a former TDS castmember it also makes me crazy to see a post like this.  However, if the item was purchased WITHOUT THE CASTMEMBER DISCOUNT then the poster is no different than any other person who scoops up items and sells them for profit......




Respectfully, as a _former TDS CM,_ you are not aware of all the current rules.  They have evolved over the years.  This is NOT ok, and TDS CMs are not allowed to do this and that is all I will say.

On a positive note, I hope the sale of the Villians collection goes smoothly, and that the guests that want them can get them without resorting to Ebay.


----------



## Queenie122

I tried to get the pre sale collection online and it sold out very quickly. 

Now have to try to get them one at a time again. I'm not hopeful I'll be able to nab them all at retail price and I can't afford to pay an arm and a leg on ebay to get them.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Last time, with the princesses, it was different.  The price was lower, the numbers of the editions varied, etc.  

And last time, you had doll collectors, Ebayers, and even guests buying them for KIDS, as collectibles, all competing.  

This time, I think the higher price, larger editions, new rules (one per person), and the new release procedure (which makes it much harder for the Ebayers) I think it will be ok.   And how many grandmas will be buying Villians dolls for their grandkids, like they did with the princesses?  

So, hopefully it will go smoothly!


----------



## glenpreece

Just talked to a friend who works at a DS they got 21 of each doll. They are allowed to purchase them for themselves but they too are part of a lottery just like the general public. I only want the Evil Queen. Maleficent is my fav Villain along with Ursula but not wild about the doll versions so much.


----------



## Queenie122

So I found this online through the Disney blog while trying to find the release dates of all the dolls. 

Does this mean that if you show up at the store, fill out a voucher they will randomly choose who gets a doll? It doesn't matter how early you get there and wait in line? That sounds much better then trying to get to a store at the crack of dawn, which I can't do because I have to put my daughter on the bus in the morning. Maybe this way I can actually TRY to get to the store on Monday.

Has anyone heard what time they might go on sale online on Tuesdays?

http://aimg.disneystore.com/content/ds/document/DVDC_Store_List.pdf



> Limited to just 13,000 of each doll worldwide, the Disney Villains Designer Collection will be released, one per week, in stores on Mondays beginning September 10 and online on Tuesdays beginning September 11.
> Because we anticipate a devilishly high demand for the Disney Villains Designer Collection dolls, each participating Disney Store location will select Guests at random who will be able to purchase a doll.
> Heres how it will work:
> · Each Monday beginning September 10, 2012 and ending October 15, 2012 each participating Disney Store location will make available one new limited release doll from the Disney Villains Designer Collection.
> · Vouchers will be distributed between 12:00pm and 1:00pm local time. At approximately 1:10pm, at an area designated outside the Disney Store (see Cast Member for specific location), the names of guests selected for the opportunity to purchase a doll will be announced.
> · To be eligible, you must be at least 18 years old, be present to submit a voucher and for voucher selection, and present a valid photo ID to purchase a doll.
> Each Guest who submits a voucher will be eligible to be selected for an opportunity to purchase a Disney Villains Designer Doll at full retail value. Use of voucher is acceptance of these terms. Limit one voucher and one doll purchase per Guest. Dolls limited to stock on hand and must be purchased immediately following announcement of selected Guests. A minimum of approximately six (6) dolls per participating Store will be available. Employees of The Walt Disney Company are not eligible to participate. Vouchers may not be sold, altered, duplicated or copied and will not be replaced if lost, stolen, or corrupted. Voucher must be relinquished at time of purchase. Offer may be canceled or modified at any time. Void where prohibited and subject to all applicable federal, state, provincial, and local laws. Valid while supplies last.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Exactly, there is no advantage to getting there super early to line up.  

And you will know, if you did not get one at the store, to try online the next day.  I _think_ the online sale is midnight, PST, which of course is 3 am EST.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Queenie122

PatMcDuck said:


> Exactly, there is no advantage to getting there super early to line up.
> 
> And you will know, if you did not get one at the store, to try online the next day.  I _think_ the online sale is midnight, PST, which of course is 3 am EST.  Can anyone confirm this?



I am wondering that too. Which is kind of stinky, I have to set an alarm for 3am! 

Maybe I should just stay up all night. But first I'd like to make sure that is actually the time so hopefully someone can confirm it.


----------



## joxer1014

Yes available on-line at 12 AM PST - so set the alarm before 3 AM on the East Coast!! Also a list of stores will be provided before Monday so guests will know which stores will have the dolls and who will not. Product that goes along with the dolls - mugs, journals, etc. will be available in the stores when opened for business in the morning.


----------



## glenpreece

I am so debating whether or nto to pick up maleficent. I need to see her in person to get the full effect of how she looks.


----------



## Queenie122

joxer1014 said:


> Yes available on-line at 12 AM PST - so set the alarm before 3 AM on the East Coast!! Also a list of stores will be provided before Monday so guests will know which stores will have the dolls and who will not. Product that goes along with the dolls - mugs, journals, etc. will be available in the stores when opened for business in the morning.



The list of stores was in that note I posted above. Hope this helps someone! 



> The complete list of participating stores is as follows:
> WESTFIELD FASHION SQUARE
> YORKDALE SHOPPING CENTRE
> PARK MEADOWS
> UPPER CANADA
> CITY CREEK
> TIMES SQUARE
> FLORIDA MALL
> STATEN ISLAND MALL
> VALLEY FAIR
> NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
> LOS CERRITOS CENTER
> VINTAGE FAIRE MALL
> THE PROMENADE MALL
> LAKESIDE SHOPPING CENTER
> NEWPARK MALL
> SQUARE ONE SHOPPING CENTRE
> PARKWAY PLAZA
> PEMBROKE LAKES
> NORTHRIDGE FASHION CENTER
> PLAZA BONITA
> FASHION FAIR
> INGRAM PARK MALL
> QUAIL SPRINGS MALL
> MONTEBELLO TOWN CENTER
> SOUTHLAKE MALL
> STOCKTON STREET
> OAKRIDGE MALL
> MENLO PARK MALL
> DEPTFORD MALL
> FASHION VALLEY CENTER
> SAN TAN VILLAGE
> LEHIGH VALLEY
> PLAZA CAMINO REAL
> EDISON MALL
> BAYSIDE MARKETPLACE
> STONEBRIAR CENTRE
> WEST EDMONTON MALL
> COTTONWOOD MALL
> MEADOWS MALL
> CORAL SQUARE
> CLACKAMAS TOWN CENTER
> ORLAND SQUARE MALL
> COUNTRYSIDE MALL
> DEL AMO FASHION CENTER
> ARDEN FAIR
> UNIVERSITY PARK
> SOLANO MALL
> GREAT NORTHERN
> FREEHOLD RACEWAY MALL
> ALA MOANA CENTER
> TOWN CENTER AT COBB
> BRANDON TOWN CENTER
> SERRAMONTE CENTER
> MONTCLAIR PLAZA
> VALENCIA TOWN CENTER
> ROOSEVELT FIELD MALL
> CHRISTIANA MALL
> SANTA ANITA
> ALDERWOOD MALL
> SOUTHCENTRE MALL
> WEST TOWN MALL
> SCOTTSDALE FASHION SQUARE
> NORTH POINT MALL
> SUNVALLEY MALL
> KENWOOD TOWN CENTER
> HUNTINGTON MALL
> THE MALL IN COLUMBIA
> WOODFIELD MALL
> WHITE MARSH MALL
> HARLEM-IRVING PLAZA
> BELLEVUE SQUARE
> CHANDLER
> UNIVERSITY MALL SHOPPING
> GLENDALE GALLERIA
> BREA MALL
> PLAZA AT WEST COVINA
> WOLFCHASE GALLERIA
> WOODBRIDGE CENTER
> ARROWHEAD TOWN CENTER
> PERIMETER
> PARAMUS PARK
> SOUTH CENTER
> LAKELINE MALL
> WOODLANDS MALL
> INTERNATIONAL PLAZA
> SMITH HAVEN MALL
> QUEENS CENTER
> NORTH STAR MALL
> LIME RIDGE MALL
> POLARIS FASHION PLACE
> GALLERIA AT TYLER
> MALL OF GEORGIA
> CHERRY HILL MALL
> THE COURT AT KING OF PRUSSIA
> FAYETTE MALL
> MONTGOMERY MALL
> SOUTH COAST PLAZA
> FOX VALLEY
> LYNNHAVEN MALL
> CHICAGO RIDGE MALL
> THE FALLS
> OAKBROOK CENTER
> THE AVENUES
> LAKEWOOD CENTER
> WILLOWBROOK MALL
> CROSS CREEK MALL
> BOYNTON BEACH MALL
> MAINPLACE SANTA ANA
> CIELO VISTA MALL
> SOUTHRIDGE MALL
> SANTA MONICA PLACE
> WOODLAND HILLS MALL
> WESTFARMS MALL
> WILLOWBROOK MALL
> SHOPS AT MISSION VIEJO
> TYSON'S CORNER CENTE
> FRANKLIN PARK MALL
> THE GALLERIA
> PALISADES CENTER
> NORTHRIDGE MALL
> CRABTREE VALLEY MALL
> WESTFIELD CULVER CITY
> TOPANGA PLAZ
> AVENTURA MALL
> NORTHPARK CENTER
> STATE STREET
> HULEN MALL
> ST. LOUIS GALLERIA
> NEWPORT CENTRE
> OXMOOR CENTER
> OAK PARK MALL
> ROCKAWAY TOWNSQUARE
> MALL OF AMERICA
> MIAMI INTERNATIONAL
> RIVERCENTER
> SANTA ROSA PLAZA
> MONMOUTH MALL
> KINGSWAY GARDEN MALL
> DADELAND MALL
> AURORA MALL
> OXFORD VALLEY MALL
> MALL DEL NORTE
> CAROUSEL CENTER
> SOUTH SHORE PLAZA
> PLAZA LAS AMERICANAS
> MALL OF NEW HAMPSHIRE
> CAROLINA PLACE
> STUDIO STORE
> LA PLAZA MALL
> WESTFIELD GALLERIA AT ROSEVILLE


----------



## ChezaBelle

Well, I am heading out tomorrow for a long drive (almost 2 hours!) to get to my nearest Disney Store! I know this sounds silly... especially since I have never collected anything in my life... But I was SO disappointed when I found the Designer Princess set close to the end of its release and was unable to get them. 

I am now determined to attempt this set!  I have saved and budgeted so that I can get a doll each week. So myself, along with a close friend and her husband, are going to drive to the store. I have never even drove to this mall before LOL So, I'm hoping to make it in one piece *fingers crossed* And get lucky enough to be drawn. But if I don't, there is always the second attempt online!

  Good luck to everyone going to their store tomorrow!


----------



## Figaro1

> Good luck to everyone going to their store tomorrow!



Good Luck to you also!

I'm also going to try at the Disney Store and just have no idea how many people to expect.  Looking forward to reading the stories of 'winning' the villain dolls. 

Have fun and Good Luck to all Disney Fans!


----------



## ChezaBelle

Well, I'm off! I am not sure how many to expect either. When I think about it, it is a Monday. Many people are at work. Busy with their daily lives, etc. I'm not sure they will go out of their way in the middle of the day to go to a Disney Store; however, I have been fooled before! We will see when we get there!


----------



## glenpreece

I'm kinda scared/excited about today. Evil Queen is next week and I WILL have her one way or another LOL


----------



## glenpreece

Lol well there's only a whopping 10 ppl here. No worries


----------



## Turk February

Just got back from the Times Square store.  I'd say there were about 30 people there and I got the impression that they had enough dolls for everyone.  My name was called early so I didn't stick around to see if that was true.  

I think between the lack of recent promotion (no tweets, no email over the weekend or this morning, etc.), the edition sizes and the price, these will be much easier to come by than the Princesses.  There also doesn't seem to be as much excitement on DIS as there was for Princesses. 

Disney perhaps has learned their lesson that when you over-hype a limited product release, bad things will happen.  

Oh, they also had a LE 1000 porcelain plate of the Evil Queen available for purchase.  I forgot to check the price but I didn't remember seeing that until today.  They had all the dolls on display as well.  Some of them I really don't like.  I think Maleficent, Evil Queen and Cruella are the winners here.


----------



## Queenie122

I got my doll! They also had enough for everyone who showed up at my store (Smithhaven Mall). 

However, I'm worried that next week won't be so easy. There were a lot of people calling other people to come down and pick up the leftover dolls. I'm hoping they weren't ebayers.


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

Hey guys! I just bought Maleficient today! I have all 10 of the princesses and really want to collect all of the Villains too! I am a major disney collector lol been a crazy day!!!


----------



## glenpreece

Queenie122 said:


> I got my doll! They also had enough for everyone who showed up at my store (Smithhaven Mall).
> 
> However, I'm worried that next week won't be so easy. There were a lot of people calling other people to come down and pick up the leftover dolls. I'm hoping they weren't ebayers.


Yeah there were lots of people calling and then interest when we all lined up to purchase but they still had half their stock left as of 3pm this afternoon. Fingers crossed next week is nice and quiet again


----------



## Queenie122

glenpreece said:


> Yeah there were lots of people calling and then interest when we all lined up to purchase but they still had half their stock left as of 3pm this afternoon. Fingers crossed next week is nice and quiet again



That's good news! I really just want it to be fair for all the people who are true collectors and fans and not all the ebay nonsense that happened last time. 

The last time around I was able to get the first three dolls with no problems, the first in store and the second two online and then NONE after that and I had to buy the rest off ebay and it was ridiculous. My daughter has OCD and if it wasn't for that (and my own sense of doll collecting, I admit) I would have given up and not tried to get them off of ebay. 

This new way at least seems way more fair. I'm hoping everyone who wanted one got one today!


----------



## ChezaBelle

I got a doll today!  And everyone who wanted one in the store, got one! One guy joked about being an eBay buyer and said he was going to buy them all... My friend and I thought he was serious for a few minutes... But he was actually there with his older mother who collects dolls and was just hinting at the fiasco from the Princesses. Their name got called first, my friend's second, mine third! Congrats to everyone who was successful today! I'm so happy with Maleficent and can't wait to try on Monday for the Evil Queen! 

The crew at my Disney Store was very helpful and happy about the way they were being released.  The manager said that she was glad we liked our experience and that it went much better than they had planned for! My store had 20, so everyone got a doll who put in for one. She said she was hopeful it would be this nice for all 6, but not to count on it. Her crew had to put up with all types of harassment from customers during the Princess doll release.

Well, now I'm off to hang some shelves for my new, and first, collection!


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hello fellow Disney collectors.

Well, my plan was to buy Maleficent tonight online and avoid missing work, etc. to get the doll in store, but when I called my Disney store to ask what time they'd be online, I was SHOCKED to hear that they still had three dolls left at 2pm!! So, I high tailed it to my store and got one! 

Feeling good, excited for next Monday. I am probably only going to get two or three....queen of hearts is a must for my Alice-loving daughter and maybe the Evil Queen from Snow White just cuz her dress is so cool. We'll see!\

They had all of the accessories in store today: mugs, bags, journals, the works. The journals are nicer quality, embossed leather, but no pens with them. I got the compact and two mugs.

I've got the fever again! LOL....


----------



## glenpreece

Queenie122 said:


> That's good news! I really just want it to be fair for all the people who are true collectors and fans and not all the ebay nonsense that happened last time.
> 
> The last time around I was able to get the first three dolls with no problems, the first in store and the second two online and then NONE after that and I had to buy the rest off ebay and it was ridiculous. My daughter has OCD and if it wasn't for that (and my own sense of doll collecting, I admit) I would have given up and not tried to get them off of ebay.
> 
> This new way at least seems way more fair. I'm hoping everyone who wanted one got one today!


according to my source they still had 8 dolls when he left work today. I'm worried though that they will stat promoting them more since all our GTA stores were concerned that there were so many left and nobody sold out. Just keep your mouths shut until after next week LOL


----------



## piraterunner

I bought the 6 mugs and the make-up bag on labor day Monday and returned the next day with my friend who wanted the set and they had pulled them off the shelf and wouldn't put them back out til today. I had to race over to square one on my lunch to get my name put in the draw, there were about 30 people in line. My name was drawn 2nd thankfully it was a really slow process, they checked my ID 3 times!!!! My friend called this evening and they still had 12 dolls left. Not sure if I can do this agin next week, don't think I will make it back to work in time. I really want Ursula but leave for Disneyworld on September 28 and don't get back til October 8th  Bad timing!!!!!!


----------



## Figaro1

Maleficent is now available for sale on line!

And, the bag is included! Yeah Disney!


----------



## Turk February

Still available after 7 hours.  Supply has met demand with the edition sizes.


----------



## glenpreece

Turk February said:


> Still available after 7 hours.  Supply has met demand with the edition sizes.


I am so happy things are going well this time for us all


----------



## ReggieB

Maleficent still seems to be available online. It's 12 hours later. Mind you I was able to get Cinderella a week after she was launched, online. But I do think that a larger edition helps!


----------



## Jalugo

First of all Disney got it right this time with the ticket/lottery system to prevent a good deal of the fraud and overnight waiting that went on with the designer Princesses last year, although I do admit standing out in the cold Chicago night with a bunch of friends was fun, and we certainly met some interesting people, from hard-core collectors with pictures of the way they re-style Disney doll hair to folks that were just paid to be in line from resellers.

It also appears that the increased edition size of 13K was just about right on the money, as many stores did not sell out on Day 1, and Maleficent is still available online over 12 hours after going onsale, compared to about 12 minutes at most for any of the Princesses last year. So it basically appears as if people who want these designer villains dolls are pretty much going to be able to get them, at least based on week #1, and I would think that besides Mother Gothel, Maleficent would be the most coveted of this series, along with Ursula.

You can also see from eBay activity, even prior to the doll release, that this was just not going to be as big of a deal as the Princesses were, as there were very few pre-sales completed, and none at ridiculous prices. 

I am a bit upset that I missed that LE villains 6 pin set that seemed to come out of nowhere. I am curious how some people even knew that it was going on sale late Sunday night/early Monday morning online. Went for $150 retail LE of just 200 and that set is now going for $500-$750 on eBay now. Coulda paid for my entire Disney trip this fall with just a few of those!! I also wanted to get a few of the Captain Hook LE figures, but I waited too long, and that item sold out. I hate when I get trigger-shy! But I do wonder what other secrets Disney has planned as far as additional LE items just popping in for sale, and I really wonder how and where people are finding the information ahead of time!!! I am guessing cast-members and the folks that they share their info with??

On a similar note, I stumbled into the WDCC figurines recently, and I am wondering how people get their hands on those at below the SRP? Obviously people do, since you can find some of them online for less than that price. But wow, some of those sculptures go for crazy money. Like that Rapunzel from this Spring RSP $165 selling for between $300-$750.

It looks like the villains litho sets were a pretty good purchase too. Oh well. I guess I am just gonna skip this set entirely, but hope that some additional LE items become available along the way.


----------



## Jalugo

glenpreece said:


> according to my source they still had 8 dolls when he left work today. I'm worried though that they will stat promoting them more since all our GTA stores were concerned that there were so many left and nobody sold out. Just keep your mouths shut until after next week LOL




Please pardon my ignorance, but what is a GTA store?


----------



## glenpreece

greater Toronto area


----------



## Jalugo

Just signed up here...I cannot see where I go to enter in my Disney visits and other info like some people seem to have sort of as a signature in their postings?

Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## pixiewings71

Jalugo said:


> Just signed up here...I cannot see where I go to enter in my Disney visits and other info like some people seem to have sort of as a signature in their postings?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help...



Click on the user cp link in the upper left, from there you can personalize your signature and avatar, etc.  You may have to get 10 posts before you can do this, I've been posting a while  and can't really remember.


----------



## Jrits

I bought maleficent but my DH is not happy, anyone interested????


----------



## PinkGrits

So do you think it will be safe to wait and order online next week instead of having to go to the store during the middle of the day?


----------



## Spiffie

If you ordered online, did you qualify for free shipping?


----------



## Queenie122

PinkGrits said:


> So do you think it will be safe to wait and order online next week instead of having to go to the store during the middle of the day?



I don't think anything is safe, honestly. It *looks* like things are safer at this point BUT...

last time I bought Cinderella in the store the first day she was released. The next doll I bought online the day she was released at 11am online. The next doll I bought online at 9am the day she was released. THEN things got crazy. 

People could have forgotten Monday was the day they started releasing the dolls. People could have thought they didn't want to deal with the craziness but then saw it wasn't crazy so now they have decided to get involved so more people = more crazy. I'm not taking anything for granted.

Paranoid = me  

I'm really hoping that the larger edition size has made the troubles of the past go away. HOPEFULLY you can just order the doll online whenever you want! But if you really, really want it, I would just try to get it the way that works best for you until we see a pattern of at least two weeks. I saw too many suspicious looking people at my store calling people to come down and scoop up the remaining dolls to think it's all free and clear just yet. But the fact that Milificent is STILL available online, and it's what a day later, is a REALLY good sign!!



Spiffie said:


> If you ordered online, did you qualify for free shipping?



Yes! It's over $75 but you have to remember to put the code in, which is on the site. It's SHIPTODAY.


----------



## glenpreece

Queenie122 said:


> I don't think anything is safe, honestly. It *looks* like things are safer at this point BUT...
> 
> last time I bought Cinderella in the store the first day she was released. The next doll I bought online the day she was released at 11am online. The next doll I bought online at 9am the day she was released. THEN things got crazy.
> 
> People could have forgotten Monday was the day they started releasing the dolls. People could have thought they didn't want to deal with the craziness but then saw it wasn't crazy so now they have decided to get involved so more people = more crazy. I'm not taking anything for granted.
> 
> Paranoid = me
> 
> I'm really hoping that the larger edition size has made the troubles of the past go away. HOPEFULLY you can just order the doll online whenever you want! But if you really, really want it, I would just try to get it the way that works best for you until we see a pattern of at least two weeks. I saw too many suspicious looking people at my store calling people to come down and scoop up the remaining dolls to think it's all free and clear just yet. But the fact that Milificent is STILL available online, and it's what a day later, is a REALLY good sign!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! It's over $75 but you have to remember to put the code in, which is on the site. It's SHIPTODAY.


I totally agree!! I am so paranoid it's like the calm before the storm I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## SpectroMan71

I predict these are going to get harder to get as each week comes, but still no 20 minute sellouts.  I would have preferred a little smaller edition size just for exclusivity...maybe 10,000...but the Maleficent store process was so painless it was actually fun.


----------



## redboxcar

I agree with those posted above.

I think that they will be more difficult to get as the weeks go on - like PP said, people may have forgotten that they started going on sale, etc.


----------



## Jalugo

redboxcar said:


> I agree with those posted above.
> 
> I think that they will be more difficult to get as the weeks go on - like PP said, people may have forgotten that they started going on sale, etc.



I don't think this is going to be like the Princesses at all, as far as getting more difficult. With Maleficent bombing, that will eliminate the eBay prospectors and make things even easier, not to mention that the new sales setup has leveled the playing field as well for the collectors, as opposed to last year where the resellers could control the storefronts. I think the only one that may get any real interest or value is Mother Gothel, but this Limited Edition size is just too big, it's basically not limited at all. It's perfect for Disney, because they will maximize their dollars, but there's not gonna be any extra change out there for anybody else, at least on the dolls, in my opinion. Some of the other villain stuff is doing much better as far as values go.


----------



## pixiewings71

I went to my TDS last night, they had all the dolls on display and lots of merchandise but NO nail polish.....lol  That's what I went in for! LOL  I asked at the counter and they didn't know when it would be in but they hope soon, I'll just keep checking back....... *sigh* lol


----------



## glenpreece

I'd prefer it if they weren't LE dolls, I wish the Princesees hadn't been so limited then I could've gotten more.


----------



## Figaro1

Watch out for hags offering apples!!!

The Evil Queen is released at select Disney Stores today.  

I wonder if we can expect the same turn out as last week for Maleifcent.


----------



## Queenie122

I don't know, but my daughter is off from school today so I have to take her with me. I'm hoping it's calm like it was last week since she will be with me!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BigGreen73

Hmmm...WK #2 and Maleficiant is still available online. @ 13,000 LE looks like supply will meet demand.


----------



## glenpreece

Got my Evil Queen doll with no problem our store had enough to supply those who were there.  A lot of people brought somebody along to increase their chances but increased the number of names in the "cauldron" so even though there were more names than dolls everybody still got one. A guy even brought along a Princess doll from ;ast year to trade if he didn't get an Evil Queen, but he was about the 3rd named drawn


----------



## PrincessMarincess

glenpreece said:


> Got my Evil Queen doll with no problem our store had enough to supply those who were there.  A lot of people brought somebody along to increase their chances but increased the number of names in the "cauldron" so even though there were more names than dolls everybody still got one. A guy even brought along a Princess doll from ;ast year to trade if he didn't get an Evil Queen, but he was about the 3rd named drawn



I got the Queen in store today as well, but I was nervous the whole time! There were 19 dolls available and about 30 people showed at my store. I think I was the 5th name called. There were lots of people showing up with others to increase odds as well. It was interesting to see the men in line who said they were there for their wives lol, so cute. 

Other then being worried about not receiving a doll the whole process went smoothly. It was my Second time going to the store to buy these designer dolls, and my first time walking away with one. I think  I'll give it a try again for the other villainesses.


----------



## Aurorabrir

My store was surprisingly easy to deal with today. It was my first in-store purchase. There were only 10 people there for 17 dolls so they didn't even do the drawing, just had us sign up, go out to lunch, and when we came back for the drawing they gave us all tags to get her. I have a feeling this will continue to be an easy process with so many dolls made. I kind of miss the mayhem from last time, but I'm glad the ebayers are calming down. Have you seen that Ariel and Aurora are still $300 plus? I wonder if the villain-craze will kick in or if it'll be smooth sailing from here on out. I'm glad my Maleficent has a new friend.


----------



## ChezaBelle

I was lazy today and didn't go to my local Disney Store. Well, I had a doctor's appointment, and since Maleficent went so well I decided I would take my chances with the next two online. I'm just worried about how well Disney handles the shipping of their merchandise... I will not be a happy camper if my doll gets damaged  But it's such along drive to the store...

But I have full intentions of going all out again for Ursula, Mother Gothel, and Cruella.


----------



## ReggieB

ChezaBelle said:


> I was lazy today and didn't go to my local Disney Store. Well, I had a doctor's appointment, and since Maleficent went so well I decided I would take my chances with the next two online. I'm just worried about how well Disney handles the shipping of their merchandise... I will not be a happy camper if my doll gets damaged  But it's such along drive to the store...
> 
> But I have full intentions of going all out again for Ursula, Mother Gothel, and Cruella.



My Maleficent doll arrived in two boxes. The original manufacturer to store box, and then a Disney Store box. She was in perfect condition. I was lucky with the Princesses too. They all arrived the same way.


----------



## glenpreece

The only others I'm interested in are Ursula and Cruella. I can't go to the store to get Cruella since I leave for WDW that Wed and have to work on Mon. The more I see Ursula the more I want her eventhough she's been slimmed WAY down


----------



## Queenie122

We had maybe 6 people show up today, way less than showed up last week! And my store STILL had dolls from last week!! Because of that our store was very lax about the whole thing and it was actually kind of annoying, they skipped over the people waiting outside where they told us to wait (4 of us) and just sold the dolls to the people who were inside. They said they checked and didn't see us? I don't know. Anyway, I got mine so I am happy. 

I'm still not taking any chances but things are looking pretty good. I will still go back next week even though the store isn't very close. After that I may try ordering them online. I heard the other store in our area was much more crowded than this store and I don't doubt it, it's closer to NYC and definitely has more people to serve.


----------



## ChezaBelle

ReggieB said:
			
		

> My Maleficent doll arrived in two boxes. The original manufacturer to store box, and then a Disney Store box. She was in perfect condition. I was lucky with the Princesses too. They all arrived the same way.



Thank you so much for the info!  I'm now waiting on the Disney Store to make the Evil Queen available for purchase...


----------



## GraceMonica

So I decided early on that I wasn't going to purchase any of these dolls.

But I guess I talked myself into it.

After seeing that the first doll didn't go as fast as everyone anticipated, I knew I could safely go after the only one I wanted.

I sat in my bedroom contemplating if it was really worth $80. I looked up at my snow white designer doll. She sat pretty next to Cinderella. I then thought to myself how cool it would be if I got the evil queen to sit next to her.

So I ended up buying the evil queen today. Which means I will need to purchase another shelf so cindy can move out into her own place.

Oh man. No regrets, and it was just the thing to get me my disney fix!

Thankfully Cinderella and Belle don't have a villain in the designer doll line...otherwise, my wallet would be hurting much worse!

I pray they don't come out with designer princes...because then I wont be able to resist...


----------



## krispin41

GraceMonica said:
			
		

> So I decided early on that I wasn't going to purchase any of these dolls.
> 
> But I guess I talked myself into it.
> 
> After seeing that the first doll didn't go as fast as everyone anticipated, I knew I could safely go after the only one I wanted.
> 
> I sat in my bedroom contemplating if it was really worth $80. I looked up at my snow white designer doll. She sat pretty next to Cinderella. I then thought to myself how cool it would be if I got the evil queen to sit next to her.
> 
> So I ended up buying the evil queen today. Which means I will need to purchase another shelf so cindy can move out into her own place.
> 
> Oh man. No regrets, and it was just the thing to get me my disney fix!
> 
> Thankfully Cinderella and Belle don't have a villain in the designer doll line...otherwise, my wallet would be hurting much worse!
> 
> I pray they don't come out with designer princes...because then I wont be able to resist...



You sound like me, always have to complete the set. LOL. Enjoy your new dolls!


----------



## GraceMonica

krispin41 said:
			
		

> You sound like me, always have to complete the set. LOL. Enjoy your new dolls!



Thanks! Im only getting the evil queen! I have to get the mug and journal as well though, since I have both of those for snow white...and it would be silly not to get them. Once payday comes around, and if they're still on the site, that's what ill do! Disney always finds a way to take my money! Grrrrr!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Looks like things are working smoothly. When I first saw the announcement on the new series I was leery of trying to buy any.

I'm worried that as the weeks progress it'll start to ramp up like last time, where in the end, everyone was rabid in trying to get one. 

I hope the Ebay flippers have realized that it's not as profitable and they won't ruin it again for those who really want to collect the dolls. I think the $20 increase in price, the bigger run (13k) and how the villains probably aren't as popular as princess' may help out collectors in the long run.

I only want Cruella and I'm debating on if I should try to get her or not. Is it worth the $80. I can only order online since there is no easy way for me to get to a brick and mortar DisneyStore.  I'm still burnt from last time, my Snow White arrived with the crystal case cracked. It's not noticeable far away, but close up, it's obvious and there was no way to get a replacement. And I have a sour taste from my last disney order. The Movie Edition Eeyore plush arrived with a rip/slice in it like someone took a box cutter to it.. Disney has sent me a replacement at no cost and it's on the way.

For those who can buy in store, do so, the shipping quality for online purchases are lacking.

Anyways, I'll try for Cruella, not going to stay up until 3am though. If it's there in the morning I'll get her, and maybe Ursula and the Queen of Hearts if they're still available. For those who order online, do they get the nifty bags pictured?

Anyone know if they're going to do a limited edition ornament set of villains like they did for princess'?


----------



## tony609

I have gotten the bags with each villain doll ordered online. Maleficent came today, evil queen had one added to cart. 

My doll came no problems. My only regret is I really wanted Cruella so i bought her on pre order from eBay at double the price. I was afraid these would turn out like the princesses. So far they haven't and I'm grateful. 

Can't wait for queen of hearts. Still need Aurora from princess set but it's way high in asking price right now.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I checked my mail this morning and I got a newsletter from the Disney Store advertising the Villains. I don't remember getting a letter like this for the princesses. I wonder if the first two dolls have not been meeting their expectations sells wise. I also wonder if this will start to rock the boat on the other dolls in the weeks ahead.


----------



## tony609

PrincessMarincess said:
			
		

> I checked my mail this morning and I got a newsletter from the Disney Store advertising the Villains. I don't remember getting a letter like this for the princesses. I wonder if the first two dolls have not been meeting their expectations sells wise. I always wonder if this will start to rock the boat on the other dolls in the weeks ahead.



It could rock the boat..... I am 50/50 on that. lol


----------



## Tangelders Ahoy

I just ordered the 1st 2 in the collection this am and hope I get them both in 1 piece.  Any other doll collectors out there?  Do you think it will be ok to take them out of their boxes to display in a china cabinet or do you think that will completely wreck the dollar value they will hold 1 day?


----------



## glenpreece

KuraiKodoku said:


> Looks like things are working smoothly. When I first saw the announcement on the new series I was leery of trying to buy any.
> 
> I'm worried that as the weeks progress it'll start to ramp up like last time, where in the end, everyone was rabid in trying to get one.
> 
> I hope the Ebay flippers have realized that it's not as profitable and they won't ruin it again for those who really want to collect the dolls. I think the $20 increase in price, the bigger run (13k) and how the villains probably aren't as popular as princess' may help out collectors in the long run.
> 
> I only want Cruella and I'm debating on if I should try to get her or not. Is it worth the $80. I can only order online since there is no easy way for me to get to a brick and mortar DisneyStore.  I'm still burnt from last time, my Snow White arrived with the crystal case cracked. It's not noticeable far away, but close up, it's obvious and there was no way to get a replacement. And I have a sour taste from my last disney order. The Movie Edition Eeyore plush arrived with a rip/slice in it like someone took a box cutter to it.. Disney has sent me a replacement at no cost and it's on the way.
> 
> For those who can buy in store, do so, the shipping quality for online purchases are lacking.
> 
> Anyways, I'll try for Cruella, not going to stay up until 3am though. If it's there in the morning I'll get her, and maybe Ursula and the Queen of Hearts if they're still available. For those who order online, do they get the nifty bags pictured?
> 
> Anyone know if they're going to do a limited edition ornament set of villains like they did for princess'?


there's an ornament set available for the villains I've seen it each time I go the store. I'm waiting til I can use my $20 off coupon from the Cindy blu ray


----------



## KuraiKodoku

glenpreece said:


> there's an ornament set available for the villains I've seen it each time I go the store. I'm waiting til I can use my $20 off coupon from the Cindy blu ray



I've seen that one but it'd be cool to get a set of female ones that include Mother Gothel and Ursula. They should make a limited set with all the villains like they did for all the princesses.

They had newsletters before for the Princess dolls. I hope that the Villains letter doesn't disturb the process. I don't want it to draw unwanted attention, those who look for profit and inflate the demand when there shouldn't be (i.e. they buy up the dolls to sell and prevent the people who really collect them from getting them, which causes the price to inflate and make the profit-mongers scramble to buy more of them up by getting friends, family to buy them to sell. It's like a viscous circle, the demand drives the cost). But at the moment it looks like the Villains aren't as desired as the Princess dolls are.

Tangelders Ahoy, if you plan to resell them in the future then NIB (New in Box) would be worth more than an opened collectible. But if you're collecting to display for your own enjoyment then open them up. Opening an item devalues it.


----------



## tony609

Tangelders Ahoy said:
			
		

> I just ordered the 1st 2 in the collection this am and hope I get them both in 1 piece.  Any other doll collectors out there?  Do you think it will be ok to take them out of their boxes to display in a china cabinet or do you think that will completely wreck the dollar value they will hold 1 day?



Opening does devalue some HOWEVER I collect Barbie as well and sometimes if a doll is in demand even an opened on will turn a pretty penny, it tends to be 20-50 % less then a mint box. Even in a box some dolls  get damaged, the plastic ties on the wrists,, feet and arms can cause grooves in the plastic , discoloration can happen from the shoes on the feet, even outfit fabric can "bleed onto" the plastic body, noses can rub against plastic and turn blue/brown etc..... The deal with collecting is if you love it and want to keep it. I say  Open it, display it, pose it, photograph it ...just have fun, if you think your going  to sell it leave it in the original case mint. It's really early to tell what these villains, or princesses will do in the future price wise, when I get more organized and decide exactly how I want my Disney room I may free my dolls from their plastic coffins and really enjoy them.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I just received my Maleficent in the mail today (Finally!) and I am sort of disappointed. She looked gorgeous in the pictures and she is gorgeous in person, but what's with her hair! She has 4 rubber bands in the back of those pretty cone buns of hers! They look like 4 tiny pony tails you make on a little girl who's hair is just growing in. I also see a twist tie in her hair as well on one side. It's very unsightly, and I am scared to take out the rubber bands and end up ruining her hair. To display her I'd have to make sure you only see her good side lol. I assumed that the quality of the dolls would include the finishing touches that would make them as perfect as possible considering the price. Maybe I'll get over it... time will tell.


----------



## ChezaBelle

PrincessMarincess said:


> I just received my Maleficent in the mail today (Finally!) and I am sort of disappointed. She looked gorgeous in the pictures and she is gorgeous in person, but what's with her hair! She has 4 rubber bands in the back of those pretty cone buns of hers! They look like 4 tiny pony tails you make on a little girl who's hair is just growing in. I also see a twist tie in her hair as well on one side. It's very unsightly, and I am scared to take out the rubber bands and end up ruining her hair. To display her I'd have to make sure you only see her good side lol. I assumed that the quality of the dolls would include the finishing touches that would make them as perfect as possible considering the price. Maybe I'll get over it... time will tell.



I was a little surprised at first with this detail as well. I believe this may have been the only way they could have styled the hair and held the look because it looks as though the banded pieces of hair were the ones that wrapped around the buns  But I have no intention of removing her from her case so it really hasn't bothered me as much as it might have otherwise.


----------



## Tangelders Ahoy

Thanks for the suggestions.  I also collect the holiday Barbies and have not removed them from their boxes but to be honest, I contemplate it every year.  I have NO intention of selling them anytime soon and would love to take them all out of their boxes to display them but then I think to myself well, you've gone this long....why open them all now and devalue all of them....Ooohhh such decisions!!  I really want to get the princess dolls from last year but after all the researching, those will probably be a once in a great while purchase considering how expensive they are online!!


----------



## tony609

Tangelders Ahoy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions.  I also collect the holiday Barbies and have not removed them from their boxes but to be honest, I contemplate it every year.  I have NO intention of selling them anytime soon and would love to take them all out of their boxes to display them but then I think to myself well, you've gone this long....why open them all now and devalue all of them....Ooohhh such decisions!!  I really want to get the princess dolls from last year but after all the researching, those will probably be a once in a great while purchase considering how expensive they are online!!



I struggled with that on my I Love Lucy collection. I decided I wanted to enjoy them even more. So i bought glass display cases at Ike's .. Really nice ones for about 60-70 each and bought the added light feature for 10-15. I opened the dolls and have never regretted it. There in my office room and people always comment on them. My only hesitation with the princess / villain dolls is they don't come with stands and not all dolls fit all stands. Even different barbies use different stands.  

Think about the great scene you could create with the evil queen giving snow white the apple. Or Ursula and Ariel....,you could even use Disney store princes to dance with your  princesses. Creative minds could flourish here.


----------



## glenpreece

My friend at the DS sent me a pic of the New LE Lady Tremaine doll that will be released for the Blu Ray release. She's big like the other LE like Tiana Belle Mother Gothel etc. Not really wild about her, I wish they had done her as a designer villain instead


----------



## Hannahlovesdisney

So whats the deal with the Lady Tremaine Doll? I know she is coming out on October 2nd and will be 99.50 but Is she in the designer collection or just a regular doll?


----------



## pixiewings71

I stopped by my store yesterday to get the nail polish and possibly the lip gloss, they did have them (finally) but I didn't like them so I left without them.   I was bummed, but I just didn't like the colors so I couldn't see spending that much money on something I wasn't going to like to wear.


----------



## glenpreece

Hannahlovesdisney said:


> So whats the deal with the Lady Tremaine Doll? I know she is coming out on October 2nd and will be 99.50 but Is she in the designer collection or just a regular doll?


As I said in my post she's NOT part of the Desinger Villains Collection. She's an LE doll like the others before from dvd/bluray releases


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hello friendly collectors, 
  Are we ready for the Queen of Hearts on Monday? I am counting on my sister to get mine while I'm at work, but I feel relaxed knowing the first two are all still available online so I can get the queen online if necessary. 
  Tonight, I decided to expand my four princess collection and add one or two more (I have Snow White, Tiana, Pocahontas and Mulan). After combing ebay and amazon, I found that I could get Jasmine for about $100 on Amazon and made a few low ball offers to sellers of Rapunzel on Ebay. We'll see. I think they're worth a bit of inflated price nearer to what the villains cost, but not more than about $100. I wonder if they will increase in value over time? I doubt the villains will but you never know. I was surprised to see how much Aurora and Pocahontas are now (not surprised about Ariel). 
  My daughters are young but we are enchanted by Disney princesses and I hope they will enjoy looking at the dolls on display in their rooms (up high, no playing with these little "insurance policies"!). They may come to enjoy the villains even more than the princesses once the tween/teenage years arrive. Isn't that why Monster High is so in vogue right now? These lady villains are the original goth!
   I've enjoyed reading your posts!


----------



## glenpreece

No doll for me this week. I don't relly like the Queen of Hearts so have fun everyone


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Queen of hearts was the easiest to get for sure. I went today and they did the raffle, but there really wasn't a  need for it. Everyone there was able to receive the doll and they even had 3 leftover. A lot of people didn't care for her very much overall. Even by the looks of the poll in this thread that shows. The next 3 ladies I know will be harder to get in the store because of their popularity, but hopefully I won't leave empty handed in the weeks to come .


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Aurorabrir said:


> Hello friendly collectors,
> Are we ready for the Queen of Hearts on Monday? I am counting on my sister to get mine while I'm at work, but I feel relaxed knowing the first two are all still available online so I can get the queen online if necessary.
> Tonight, I decided to expand my four princess collection and add one or two more (I have Snow White, Tiana, Pocahontas and Mulan). After combing ebay and amazon, I found that I could get Jasmine for about $100 on Amazon and made a few low ball offers to sellers of Rapunzel on Ebay. We'll see. I think they're worth a bit of inflated price nearer to what the villains cost, but not more than about $100. I wonder if they will increase in value over time? I doubt the villains will but you never know. I was surprised to see how much Aurora and Pocahontas are now (not surprised about Ariel).
> My daughters are young but we are enchanted by Disney princesses and I hope they will enjoy looking at the dolls on display in their rooms (up high, no playing with these little "insurance policies"!). They may come to enjoy the villains even more than the princesses once the tween/teenage years arrive. Isn't that why Monster High is so in vogue right now? These lady villains are the original goth!
> I've enjoyed reading your posts!



I was looking at Princess Jasmine on ebay just yesterday, thinking how nice it would  be to have 5 of the princesses lol. I was lucky enough to get the ones I have so I never really pushed the thought of getting any others. I have Belle, Ariel, Tiana, and Pocahontas. I was pleasantly surprised however to see the Jasmine really wasn't that over priced. I saw one sell for about 110. I'm resisting the urge to buy her because I want to get the rest of the Villains first. Perhaps I can get her for Christmas as a gift to myself .


----------



## Tangelders Ahoy

glenpreece said:


> No doll for me this week. I don't relly like the Queen of Hearts so have fun everyone



Oh man!!  Don't you want the complete set????


----------



## tony609

Tangelders Ahoy said:
			
		

> Oh man!!  Don't you want the complete set????



I don't think I do??? Can't really decide. Don't like the Gothel or Ursela. If I got them it would be to pair with the dedigner princesses Ariel and Rapunzel.


----------



## glenpreece

Nope not interested in getting them all, same as the Princesses, wasn't really into all of them either.

I loathe Aurora


----------



## Queenie122

I ordered this one online. My store isn't very close and I didn't think there would be high demand. 

I was a little peeved the way my store did the last doll (told us to line up outside like the first week then went ahead and just started selling them inside the store at 1:10) so I just decided to order this one online. Considering they are *all* still available online I think it's looking pretty good to be able to order the rest this way, especially with the free shipping.

Still, I probably won't take chances with the remaining dolls that I really want.


----------



## tony609

Got my Queen! Trying to decide if I need gothel and Ursula.


----------



## Aurorabrir

Hello,
 I just have to share my good fortune! I messaged a girl on facebook who sold me her Rapunzel doll for $75!!! We met locally and she was so nice, even offered me two journals for my girls for cost price. She had an Ariel, too, which was tempting, but was a lot of money. Gotta save my money for Mother Gothel. With my new queen of hearts and my new Rapunzel, my shelf is filling up quick! 
  I love designer Disney dolls!!!


----------



## Aurorabrir

Why do you loathe Aurora? I admit I didn't want her when I bought princesses. I prefer her in blue and am not crazy about her hair. Still, she might be nice next to my Maleficent. Just don't want to pay a fortune for her.


----------



## GraceMonica

I got my journal in the mail yesterday, and im very pleased! they're so much fancier than the princess journals! I went to the disney store today and was tempted to buy more journals, but I got the note card set instead (since I have a set of the princesses, I thought I might as well have villains too!) I didn't like any of the other merchandise though! The nail polish looked kind of ewwie and definitely NOT worth $30. I love the sketches for all of the dolls so im really happy to have the note card set with them!

I wish everyone luck in the upcoming weeks with the rest of the dolls!


----------



## glenpreece

Aurorabrir said:


> Why do you loathe Aurora? I admit I didn't want her when I bought princesses. I prefer her in blue and am not crazy about her hair. Still, she might be nice next to my Maleficent. Just don't want to pay a fortune for her.


I hate the fact she's always wearing pink as you said I prefer her in blue. But she's sucha useless Princess.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Was on vacation and I'm finally back. And it looks like the Queen of Hearts has gone up for sale and all three villains are still available.

That's fine with me, so I don't think I need to worry when Cruella comes up. I was afraid I might need to stay up until three am to get her (can order online only). I really want her.

But I did order the Evil Queen before I went on vacation and tracking the package, she should be arriving tomorrow. Can't wait to get a glimpse of her in person. She'll go next to Snow White, need to make room for her.


----------



## kreecey

I am completely new here, hi everyone!

I collect Alice in Wonderland stuff, (not exclusively Disney) and got interested in the villain designer collection specifically for the Queen of Hearts doll.  My good friend works at the Disney Store and told me about this new collection featuring my Queenie.  I was happy to purchase a Queen of Hearts doll at my local Disney Store and starting hearing about the phenomenon that was "dollmageddon."  

My interest piqued, I checked out eBay and have to say I cannot believe the prices on the designer princess dolls.  Another thing I cannot believe is how many people are purchasing these dolls for more than you can buy them for on Disney.com.  Why do you suppose that is?

Now that we are 3 dolls in, what is everyone's updated prediction on how these dolls will do?  I hear the craze for the princesses didn't really kick in until the end of doll 3, beginning of doll 4.

To be clear, I love my QOH and won't be selling her, but interested in everyone's opinions all the same.  I need to add that I am astounded by the quality of my doll - I may have just become a Disney collector as well.  I'm a California Disney girl, (born in Bakersfield), and still love Disneyland but have always been a little sad about their lack of Alice merchandise.


----------



## glenpreece

Talked to mny friend at the DS and he saidf th Queen of Hearts bombed!! They only sold 10 of them. Gonna ask him if they have any left as of today. I wonder if Gothel is gonna be this bad??? still can't decide between Ursula and Cruella


----------



## joxer1014

We actually have guests chomping at the bit for Ursula and Goethel to come out. I think at my store we will do better with those two. And Cruella just looks too creepy for me, lol.


----------



## glenpreece

I think I've made my decision, gonna go with Cruella. I could never get a good look at her in store since she was up so high but somebody posted photos of the doll at there store and I like her better than Ursula.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

glenpreece said:


> I think I've made my decision, gonna go with Cruella. I could never get a good look at her in store since she was up so high but somebody posted photos of the doll at there store and I like her better than Ursula.



Yes, get Cruella! I may be biased, because I want Cruella too, but I think she looks better. Ursala looks a little too cartoony. But if you have the funds, get both.

Anyways got my Evil Queen. Disney has improved on their packing skills and UPS was behaving (no dents in the box at all). She was well cushioned and even had tissue paper wrapped around her box for protection. She looks great next to Snow White. 

Anyone know how they ship out the limit edition numbering (early number ones go to store, then they sell the rest online?), cause I got the 6,000 out of 13,000. Is that an indication on how bad/little they're selling? Not even half way through.


----------



## Tangelders Ahoy

I ordered Queen of Hearts last Tuesday and it still hasn't even shipped.  Has anyone else had this problem.  When I ordered Malificent and the Evil Queen, they shipped 2 days later....Wonder what the issue is....

Another question, I'm trying to collect all of the princesses...I didn't even know about them last year believe it or not....is there anywhere that anyone knows of that I could buy (a little at a time) them but not at ridiculous prices like listed on Ebay?  I can't BELIEVE some of the prices!!  Especially for Ariel, Cinderella, Belle and Aurora!  I actually found a Rapunzel Friday night that I won for $120....brand new in box never opened etc....do you think that is a good price or is that also ridiculous??  I wish I could just win the lottery and buy them all at once!!


----------



## glenpreece

KuraiKodoku said:


> Yes, get Cruella! I may be biased, because I want Cruella too, but I think she looks better. Ursala looks a little too cartoony. But if you have the funds, get both.
> 
> Anyways got my Evil Queen. Disney has improved on their packing skills and UPS was behaving (no dents in the box at all). She was well cushioned and even had tissue paper wrapped around her box for protection. She looks great next to Snow White.
> 
> Anyone know how they ship out the limit edition numbering (early number ones go to store, then they sell the rest online?), cause I got the 6,000 out of 13,000. Is that an indication on how bad/little they're selling? Not even half way through.


well since I'm doing a villains tree I've decided to get both. I'm going to un-box Ursula and use her as a tree topper I think.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Oh No,  I have just looked on the Disneystore.com and Evil Queen is gone!   Maleficant and Queen of Hearts still there.   I had bought Maleficant as soon as she was listed but since she was still there a week later decided to wait for some of the others and do a bulk order to save postage.   Looks like maybe the craze is starting again?


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Disneyfan downunder said:


> Oh No,  I have just looked on the Disneystore.com and Evil Queen is gone!   Maleficant and Queen of Hearts still there.   I had bought Maleficant as soon as she was listed but since she was still there a week later decided to wait for some of the others and do a bulk order to save postage.   Looks like maybe the craze is starting again?



Shipping for the designer dolls is free  if you use Disney's online coupon SHIPTODAY. Since the dolls are over 75 dollars your order would qualify, so you wouldn't have to pay for shipping. I used it to buy Maleficent and I bought her same day she  went on sale online for fear she would sell out. I'm still in trauma from the princesses, I take no  chances. So don't feel like you have to wait to buy the dolls you want because of that, feel free to have them shipped individually.

I don't think a craze is starting again, maybe it's just that she was the more popular choice. A lot of people interested in the dolls are picking and choosing their favorites rather then buying the whole lot.

I picked up Ursala today and I was the first name called. I thought it was so great since The Little Mermaid is one  of my all time favorites.  All of the dolls sold out at my local Disney Store today, and some people did leave empty handed. So I am very happy to have picked her up today!


----------



## Queenie122

Disneyfan downunder said:


> Oh No,  I have just looked on the Disneystore.com and Evil Queen is gone!   Maleficant and Queen of Hearts still there.   I had bought Maleficant as soon as she was listed but since she was still there a week later decided to wait for some of the others and do a bulk order to save postage.   Looks like maybe the craze is starting again?



I just checked and she is still there. Maybe they restocked them? 

http://www.disneystore.com/dolls-to...-designer-collection-doll/mp/1317465/1000259/

I'm not sure but it's letting me put her in my cart. Try again and maybe you can get her. With the cost of these dolls, as PrincessMarincess said, shipping is free so pick up the doll you want ASAP!


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

PrincessMarincess

Unfortunately I cant get the free shipping as I live in Australia.   None of those great offers applies to people out of the US.   

I am freaking out a little tho, I had such bad experieces with the Princesses online last year.   Did get Cindy and Belle alright but they stuffed up with Mulan and I didnt get her so had to buy off Ebay.   Still trying to get 3 of them.  Just crossing fingers that doesnt happen with the rest of these ones.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Oh I see! Your name did kind of hint at that Disneyfandownunder.. lol. I'm sorry to hear that. I would say be brave and try to get her on ebay, I have looked at some of the villains on the US Ebay site and their prices aren't that much inflated as the princesses were. The villains are averaging I'd say $110. I can't say for your ebay of course, but it would defiantly be cheaper then having it shipped from over here. I just cancelled a pre-order I had a friend of mine make for me in Wales for all of the villains, in case I wasn't able to get the dolls here. But if I hadn't it would have been nearly $200 to have them shipped to the US.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

Ok, this is weird.  She is still not appearing under "Disney Villains Designer Collection" stuff but when I typed in Designer Evil Queen she is there.  Does that mean she is almost gone?


----------



## PrincessMarincess

When you see her on the individual search for evil queen are you still able to add it to your cart and proceed to checkout? If so I would place the order and see if it ships. If it ships great, if not at least you tried. Maybe you can also call customer service and inquire about the Evil Queen. If you really want her  though I would go ahead and place an order while you still see her available.


----------



## Disneyfan downunder

I havent tried actually putting her in cart yet.  Think I will wait till this afternoon our time and see if I can get her with Ursula.  The postage for one doll is $65.   Very steep, so it pays to get 2 at once.  I dont think Queen of Hearts will be gone any time soon.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Disneyfan downunder said:


> I havent tried actually putting her in cart yet.  Think I will wait till this afternoon our time and see if I can get her with Ursula.  The postage for one doll is $65.   Very steep, so it pays to get 2 at once.  I dont think Queen of Hearts will be gone any time soon.




My jaw dropped when I read $65 to ship one doll! I truly hope that everything works out for you and you get your girls.  Here is some pixie dust for you for luck.


----------



## glenpreece

PrincessMarincess said:


> My jaw dropped when I read $65 to ship one doll! I truly hope that everything works out for you and you get your girls.  Here is some pixie dust for you for luck.


Even shipping to Canada is ridiculous. $40 for a $100 order plus duties/taxes when it crosses the border. I love my Urusla so much so happy I unboxed her.


----------



## Tangelders Ahoy

Did anyone see the Lady Tremaine Dolls they released yesterday?  There were only 1500 and they all sold out!!  I didn't even know they were going to release her.  I know she wasn't apart of the Villains collection but still....she was really good looking and the same size doll.  That was crappy!!!


----------



## DVCinderella

Tangelders Ahoy said:


> Did anyone see the Lady Tremaine Dolls they released yesterday?  There were only 1500 and they all sold out!!  I didn't even know they were going to release her.  I know she wasn't apart of the Villains collection but still....she was really good looking and the same size doll.  That was crappy!!!



I wanted to get her, and had no idea when she was going on-sale.  I searched the other day, and she was not on TDS.com.  I searched today and sold out!  I missed her, and now she is going for big bucks on eBay.

See Disney, you should've made Lady Tremaine part of the Disney Designer Villains.  I think she would've been a big hit!  You can still add her (hint, hint!).

Btw, the doll released yesterday (17") was not the same size as the Disney Designer Villains (11 1/2").  She wouldn't have fit in with the collection...that's why I'm hoping Disney reconsiders and adds her in a designer dress to the Villains collection.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I saw her available yesterday online about 4 or 5pm here on the west coast. I wasn't that impressed with her, her dress looked off to me. Although I did think the same thing about the 17" set with Merida and her mother when I saw it online. I saw them displayed at the Disney store this past Monday when I went to buy Ursala and they were gorgeous! Their clothes were very well made. I just could not bring myself to pay 200 dollars for them though lol.


----------



## glenpreece

PrincessMarincess said:


> I saw her available yesterday online about 4 or 5pm here on the west coast. I wasn't that impressed with her, her dress looked off to me. Although I did think the same thing about the 17" set with Merida and her mother when I saw it online. I saw them displayed at the Disney store this past Monday when I went to buy Ursala and they were gorgeous! Their clothes were very well made. I just could not bring myself to pay 200 dollars for them though lol.


I didn't like her as others have said her collar and sleeves collar look too big. Gonna sticj with the Designer Dolls


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I agree. Her dress isn't proportioned right and nethier is her face lol. She had an exaggerated chin, but it didn't look so round and swollen. Her usual dress was also more tailored, they could have done her better. I know she's larger at 17", but things should still be within ratio.


----------



## Aurorabrir

Wow, a lot of conversation on here since I last logged on. Welcome to new people, I'm pretty new, too. 

To be honest, I love the craze of the dolls and found myself buying Ursula anyway last week, even though I hadn't planned to. I enjoy the chase, getting there at the store. I bought it for my sister, then decided to take her back that evening to get me one (they had a few left). 

I honestly don't think they'll sell out anytime soon, but if they do, Ebay prices are at cost or near to it. As far as princesses go, I actually found a Jasmine on Amazon for $99 and bought a Rapunzel for even less from a Disney fan on facebook. 

Any ideas what NEXT YEAR's dolls will be? I see people calling for princes, but I can't really get into that. Glen, I do see why you don't like Aurora, but there's something really beautiful and artistic about Sleeping Beauty. It's a simple, lovely movie, albeit very traditional. Her slim figure and deep voice make her my favorite to listen to (Snow White makes my skin crawl with her creepy little girl voice).

I admit that the Queen of Hearts is my favorite of the villain dolls. She is so creatively done, although her eyes look very sleepy. 

Best of luck on Monday to all who are buying Gothel. As a mom, I find her to be HILARIOUS! Her passive aggression cracks me up. and the doll features her lovely dress.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Aurorabrir said:


> Wow, a lot of conversation on here since I last logged on. Welcome to new people, I'm pretty new, too.
> 
> To be honest, I love the craze of the dolls and found myself buying Ursula anyway last week, even though I hadn't planned to. I enjoy the chase, getting there at the store. I bought it for my sister, then decided to take her back that evening to get me one (they had a few left).
> 
> I honestly don't think they'll sell out anytime soon, but if they do, Ebay prices are at cost or near to it. As far as princesses go, I actually found a Jasmine on Amazon for $99 and bought a Rapunzel for even less from a Disney fan on facebook.
> 
> Any ideas what NEXT YEAR's dolls will be? I see people calling for princes, but I can't really get into that. Glen, I do see why you don't like Aurora, but there's something really beautiful and artistic about Sleeping Beauty. It's a simple, lovely movie, albeit very traditional. Her slim figure and deep voice make her my favorite to listen to (Snow White makes my skin crawl with her creepy little girl voice).
> 
> I admit that the Queen of Hearts is my favorite of the villain dolls. She is so creatively done, although her eyes look very sleepy.
> 
> Best of luck on Monday to all who are buying Gothel. As a mom, I find her to be HILARIOUS! Her passive aggression cracks me up. and the doll features her lovely dress.



I was thinking the princes too, but there would only be maybe three I'd get. The Beast, Naveen, and Aladdin. I think it would be neat if they did the guy Villains I'd love to have a Dr. Facilier, Jafar, and Hook. The men could have make overs to just doesn't have to be the ladies all the time lol.


----------



## glenpreece

Aurorabrir said:


> Wow, a lot of conversation on here since I last logged on. Welcome to new people, I'm pretty new, too.
> 
> To be honest, I love the craze of the dolls and found myself buying Ursula anyway last week, even though I hadn't planned to. I enjoy the chase, getting there at the store. I bought it for my sister, then decided to take her back that evening to get me one (they had a few left).
> 
> I honestly don't think they'll sell out anytime soon, but if they do, Ebay prices are at cost or near to it. As far as princesses go, I actually found a Jasmine on Amazon for $99 and bought a Rapunzel for even less from a Disney fan on facebook.
> 
> Any ideas what NEXT YEAR's dolls will be? I see people calling for princes, but I can't really get into that. Glen, I do see why you don't like Aurora, but there's something really beautiful and artistic about Sleeping Beauty. It's a simple, lovely movie, albeit very traditional. Her slim figure and deep voice make her my favorite to listen to (Snow White makes my skin crawl with her creepy little girl voice).
> 
> I admit that the Queen of Hearts is my favorite of the villain dolls. She is so creatively done, although her eyes look very sleepy.
> 
> Best of luck on Monday to all who are buying Gothel. As a mom, I find her to be HILARIOUS! Her passive aggression cracks me up. and the doll features her lovely dress.


There's no doubt that Sleeping Beauty is one of the most beautiful Disney movies I totally agree. I love it, just find Aurora incredibly boring she's barely in her own movie.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I found a beautiful Cosplay of Ursual.


----------



## DVCinderella

That is truly amazing!!!  Thanks for sharing, PrincessMarincess!


----------



## PrincessMarincess

I'm glad you like them! I'm off to try and get Mother Gothel in store today, wish me luck!


----------



## glenpreece

The store I was at yesterday released Gothel though it was Canadian Thanksgiving and the other malls were closed. They didn't sell out and had LOTS leftover. The CM practically begged me to buy her but I looked at her and said "No thanks, I'll wait for Cruella."


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Gothel sold out at my Disney Store and everyone who wanted her got her. There was a woman there with her 2 adult kids to better her chances and when her name was called and 2 people didnt have there names called she told them they could have her kids dolls. I thought that was nice.

I am most excited for cruella, she is so wicked looking in a good way lol. You hate her, but you have to love her.


----------



## glenpreece

My friend's store that did the release on Tues only sold 6 Gothels LOL


----------



## BigGreen73

I see that the full set of 6 is back online for purchase/pre-order.


----------



## Queenie122

Well, now that there is only one left to get I can safely say that I am really happy with how things have gone. I think everyone who has wanted them, us, the true fans, have been able to get them. It's great if the dolls have value but I am more happy that we can get them without having to pay crazy ebay prices!!!


----------



## Monch

glenpreece said:


> Even shipping to Canada is ridiculous. $40 for a $100 order plus duties/taxes when it crosses the border.



This! 

I paid $60 to ship the first 3, then I had to pay $40 in customs. $100!!!

Then I found a Disney Store north of the city that's not selling them very well, so I drove for an hour each way to save on shipping for the others. 

Only 1 trip left!

I still don't understand why Free Shipping doesn't translate to Discounted Shipping (at least!) for Canada.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Queenie122 said:


> Well, now that there is only one left to get I can safely say that I am really happy with how things have gone. I think everyone who has wanted them, us, the true fans, have been able to get them. It's great if the dolls have value but I am more happy that we can get them without having to pay crazy ebay prices!!!



I agree, even though the princesses are more valuable, I'm glad that it was easier to get the villains and that those who wanted them got them and will enjoy them. I told a CM at my store how excited I was it's almost over and he said he thinks he's happier about it being almost over then we are lol.


----------



## glenpreece

last year we got lucky and they did a free shipping weekend for Canadians. Maybe they'll do it again.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Maybe you  will get free shipping soon, Disneystore.com is just wrapping a free shipping period here in the US. Fingers crossed!


----------



## princess_ariel_85

All 6 of my dolls turned up on friday, I'm so pleased with them. I have no where to really put them though  

Btw, love the Ursual cosplay, thats awesome. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## PrincessMarincess

princess_ariel_85 said:


> All 6 of my dolls turned up on friday, I'm so pleased with them. I have no where to really put them though
> 
> Btw, love the Ursual cosplay, thats awesome. Thanks for sharing x




Did they ship all 6 dolls in one huge box? And are they all the same number out of the edition size?  I had pre ordered the whole lot before hand but canceled it seeing how easy it has been to get them in store. I would have had to have a friend of mine ship it from overseas as well and I felt so bad about him mailing a freaking HUGE box lol.

I had to clear off a shelf for my Villains, I really didn't want to hang another shelf. I'm trying to come up with a creative way to make an invisible floating shelf with plexiglass and some shelf braces though. I would like them to look like there floating on the  wall.

I'm glad that they all got to you in one piece. I'm going tomorrow to get my paws on Cruella. Out of all the dolls she was my number 1. I hope I can get her in store!


----------



## princess_ariel_85

PrincessMarincess said:


> Did they ship all 6 dolls in one huge box? And are they all the same number out of the edition size?  I had pre ordered the whole lot before hand but canceled it seeing how easy it has been to get them in store. I would have had to have a friend of mine ship it from overseas as well and I felt so bad about him mailing a freaking HUGE box lol.
> 
> I had to clear off a shelf for my Villains, I really didn't want to hang another shelf. I'm trying to come up with a creative way to make an invisible floating shelf with plexiglass and some shelf braces though. I would like them to look like there floating on the  wall.
> 
> I'm glad that they all got to you in one piece. I'm going tomorrow to get my paws on Cruella. Out of all the dolls she was my number 1. I hope I can get her in store!



Yeah, they all arrived in one big box and they all had the same number out of edition size. Still haven't really figured out where they are going, but then again I have 6 of the princesses and I still haven't sorted a permanent home for them yet either. 

Fingers crossed you get Cruella tomorrow, she's one of my faves out of this collection.


----------



## glenpreece

Can't wait for Cruella tomorrow


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Good luck to those getting Cruella in store. 

I can only get online, so it's going to be painful to wait an extra day.
I plan to wake up early to order, since I'm on the east coast, I for sure am not going to stay up to 3am to order it.


----------



## Disneygirl03

So far the villains have been much better. I'm not that worried but I work night shift so I'm awake at 3 in the morning anyway. During the princess sales last year the site was just blocked up with people at 3am and this year I haven't had any problem.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Just made it back from the mall and I got Cruella!   I was nervous the whole time the raffle was going on. There was a big turn out for her and so there wasn't going to be enough dolls for everyone. My name was like the 3rd to the last called.  She is so gorgeous! I love the line on her box "Heartless, cold and into haute couture.." lol. 

At the register my Disney Store manager told me that all the Villains merchandise is now 25% off as well. I was thinking about picking up a diary, but I would have only gotten it because I have some of them for my princesses. I wasn't so crazy over the merchandise, so I just walked out happy  with my doll.

I was also sure to thank the CM's who made this whole process pleasant and fair.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

PrincessMarincess said:


> Just made it back from the mall and I got Cruella!   I was nervous the whole time the raffle was going on. There was a big turn out for her and so there wasn't going to be enough dolls for everyone. My name was like the 3rd to the last called.  She is so gorgeous! I love the line on her box "Heartless, cold and into haute couture.." lol.
> 
> At the register my Disney Store manager told me that all the Villains merchandise is now 25% off as well. I was thinking about picking up a diary, but I would have only gotten it because I have some of them for my princesses. I wasn't so crazy over the merchandise, so I just walked out happy  with my doll.
> 
> I was also sure to thank the CM's who made this whole process pleasant and fair.



Yay! I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## PrincessMarincess

Thanks . 






I saw this picture included with a review of Gothel on the Disneystore site and I loved the idea of Gothel having a mirror and Rapunzel's mirror does look like it suits her better. She was always looking at herself, which was the essence of her evilness. I don't have Rapunzel's mirror but I do have a gold barbie mirror that is a bit embellished that would look nice, and match the gold of the dress. I'll post a picture if it works out well!





I saw this picture with a review as well and I'm not so crazy about the gloves, but it shows how the majority feel that Gothel was missing just that little extra something.

Accessories are a girls best friend!


----------



## DVCinderella

I'm on TDS web site a few times a week, and occasionally check to see how our Villains are doing. Couldn't believe (after going through the Princess fiasco last year) that this year, Disney was actually forced to reduce some of the items in the collection by 25%. I guess the Villains just didn't do as well. However, I noticed today that Maleficent is officially listed as "Sold Out".

I should add, I was in my local TDS this week, and Queen of Hearts and Mother Gothel were still on the shelf.


----------



## Disneygirl03

I think a lot if people got ruined with the princesses plus the $20 increase in price.I wasn't going to buy the villains but by the time the 3rd one came out I saw they were all still available so I bought them all but only because I was able to get all 10 princesses.


----------



## LostBoy89

My store still has tons of dolls left. Maleficent sold out the second day, but Evil Queen just recently sold out. We still have a whole bunch of Ursula, Gothel, Cruella and Queen of Hearts.


----------



## theshorterstory

Just wanted to let everyone know in case you didn't check that the Villains are on sale for $60 plus 20% off (and of course free shipping on orders of $75+ for those in the US).  I ordered Evil Queen for $47.50


----------



## SpectroMan71

Ordered  Ursula this way today, after having paid full price for Maleficent & Evil Queen and a lesser discount for Gothel and Cruella   Glad for the sale, but sad that this is what's become of this particular line of dolls.


----------



## SIMJUN

I have a MIB Maleficent for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## BigGreen73

SpectroMan71 said:


> Ordered  Ursula this way today, after having paid full price for Maleficent & Evil Queen and a lesser discount for Gothel and Cruella   Glad for the sale, but sad that this is what's become of this particular line of dolls.



Not really a surprise seeing 5 of the 6 dolls still for sale and now at a discount. Villains are popular, but do not have the broad appeal as the Princesses do. Not to mention the much, much larger LE # for the Villains. Oh yeah, probably a lot of people were put off by the Princess mess too. 

If the Princesses had the same LE# for each doll that the Villians have, I bet we would have seen some of the Princess dolls last for quite some time too and they would have probably have been discounted as well. 4,000 LE for some of the Princesses was just dumb.

Anyway, DW and I are Villains fans but have not purchased any of the dolls. To us, most of the dolls just don't capture the essence of the villains and don't do them justice.


----------

